# Grammar Police... I need help



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Referring to more than one Christmas, which is correct

Memories of Christmas Past
Memories of Christmas's Past
Memories of Christmases Past
or none of the above,, if so, what is correct??

Thanks!!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The third one if you definitely mean more than one previous Christmas. Past doesn't need a capital unless it's in a title/headline.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

If are referring to several past Christmas celebrations, it would be "Memories of Cbristmas' past." (Google spellchecker didn't agree with me.)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Option #3.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Option 3. The apostrophe would only be used in a contraction or as a possessive.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I was always taught that the apostrophe only has 2 functions. 1) To show possession, and 2)to take the place of missing letters as in a contraction or abbreviation (Cannot to can't; 1960s to '60s). But it's been ahem a looooooong time since I was in school.

Also, the song lyrics, "....may all your *Christmases* be white" popped in my head as an example of Christmas plural.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Christmas memories.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Oggie said:


> Christmas memories.


I like that better myself  but this is a video for a friend and she said she wanted the title to be Memories of Christmas(?) Past.

Looks like it should be Christmases...

Thanks all!


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Ahem Grammar Policewoman Extraordinaire says- #s 1 and 3 are correct. Christmas past refers to generic christmases, unspecified as to date. Christmases past refers to Christmas of 1973 and 1974 (eg) and that information about which Christmases should appear in paranthesis after the title.:grin:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

BamaNana said:


> I like that better myself  but this is a video for a friend and she said she wanted the title to be Memories of Christmas(?) Past.
> 
> Looks like it should be Christmases...
> 
> Thanks all!


If you're going to go with the longer version, I think that it should be "Christmas past."

In that case "Christmas" acts as an adjective, similar to "Christmas tree" or "Christmas stockings."

Otherwise, it would be "memories of past Christmases."

And that's redundant (actually they all are) because you can only have memories of the past.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wouldn't it depend on how many Christmas holidays you're referring to?

#1 "Christmas Past" refers to the last Christmas that just happened

#3 "Christmases Past" refers to more than one Christmas that has already happened


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

The video is a collection of photos of many, many Christmases. Looks like about 40 years worth.
So, it should be Memories of Christmas Past??

I'm more confused now than I was before :run:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

BamaNana said:


> The video is a collection of photos of many, many Christmases. Looks like about 40 years worth.
> So, it should be Memories of Christmas Past??
> 
> I'm more confused now than I was before :run:


"Oh, Christmas past!
Oh, Christmas past!
You bring such fond, sweet memories!"

"Oh, Christmas past!
Oh, Christmas past!
You bring such fond, sweet memories!"

"Each year you bring to me, the memory of those trees."

"Oh, Christmas past!
Oh, Christmas past!
You bring such fond, sweet memories!"


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Oggie


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

OK, I hate to be a potato head, but after some thought, it could be either "Christmas past" or "Christmases past."

"Christmas past" is the entire body of past Christmases.

"Christmases past" is the memory of each year.

Either one is appropriate for a collection of memories.

Pick the one that sounds best to you.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

What? Christmas passed? It was barely November when I went down for this nap! Well, at least I won't have to venture out for the crowds and traffic for another year.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Memories of Christmases Past has my vote.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

FrodoLass said:


> Memories of Christmases Past has my vote.


FrodoLass +1


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Christmas Past indicates singular as in "a" Christmas or "one" 
Christmases Past indicates plural as in "many or more than one" Christmas
then again I am from the "old school"...just my 2 cents


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Oggie said:


> "Oh, Christmas past!
> Oh, Christmas past!
> You bring such fond, sweet memories!"
> 
> ...


UNless you've had a cat spray on the tree in question!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I vote for the "Ghost of Christmas Past". :thumb:

It's a Dickens if you do, a darned if you don't.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

katydidagain said:


> If are referring to several past Christmas celebrations, it would be "Memories of Cbristmas' past." (Google spellchecker didn't agree with me.)


nice try....:clap:

see what happens when you disrespect the google spell checker.


----------

